# Amazon Kindle 3 cover vs Oberon



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've just discovered this thread and can't believe what I've been missing out on!  I owned an original Kindle from the start (was literally on the waiting list before they came out) and survived years of (joyful) use with the basic cover it came with.  

Now, as I've been researching ALL the amazing accessories for the new Kindle (which should arrive next Tuesday), I'm discovering a whole new world!  I found this thread through a search for skins and on one of the skins threads I've discovered Oberon cases....

I have a hot pink leather case sitting in my bedroom currently awaiting my Kindle 3 but now I'm having second (ok, third) thoughts about my case choice.  I've never even seen an Oberon case in person but my hubby (who has bought me both my first and second kindles) commented on how cool they are and told me I could get one.... IF I return the Amazon one.  

So, I have a conundrum and I'm curious if anyone has opinions about Amazon cases vs the Oberon cases?  I'm thinking about one of the peacock skins because they're gorgeous and my Kindle is white - either case I get will look good with it.  I primarily read with my left hand (the Amazon case folds back flat which was one of the big selling points) and enjoy reading with the Kindle in the case (at least with my first one which didn't fold backwards and was awkward).  I guess my concerns are bulkiness, weight, and do the straps in all four corners interfere with the pattern on the Oberon case?  I noticed that all four corners in the video on their site for Kindle 2 make it look like it's consumed by the case, not accented by it.  

Any opinions would be helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I suggest that you look around on these boards under Kindle Accessories, I think. Somewhere, there's a thread about photos of Oberons, and you will find wonderful photos of lots of covers.

I bought an Amazon cover w/light to use until Oberons are available. My daugters did the same, as we didn't want to see our little K3s unprotected. The three of us love Oberons, and can't imagine not having them. (The Amazon cover is nice, and the light is a neat feature, but it's not a work of art similar to the Oberons.) (Our opinions, obviously.)

The Oberon covers fold back nicely, and I like slipping my left hand into the interior back flap while I read. Some people report that their Oberons are a bit stiff at first, and that it takes awhile for some designs (especially some of the patterns that span the front and the back of the covers, although the individual pieces of leather may affect the folding, too.) I have had 2 Oberons, and both have folded beautifully.

As for you question about the corners, I haven't had any problem with them interfering with my skin design, although I have to admit that itnhadn't crossed my mind until now. The Oberon cases do add some weight and bulk to the Kindle, bit it's worth it to me. I, for one, think the Oberon covers are gorgeous, give the Kindle reading experience an added dimension, a bit like reading a lovely leather-bound paper book. The feel, smell, and weight serve to enhance the ezperiemce of reading a Kindle, in my opinion. (I know a number of others who feel the same way.) 

You may receive some responses to your thread that are diametrically opposed to mine. I will be looking forward to seeing what others have to say. (There are some who really dislike the Oberon craze here, possibly because they think people jump on the bandwagon merely to be part of the group. I love the Oberons because they are beautifully made.)

Good luck with your decision. I will try to find the thread containing lots of photos. I'll post the link to it when I locate it.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here' a thread with nearly 70 pages of people showing off their Oberons or others commenting about the covers.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.0.html


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response, Cindy!  I am leaning towards the Oberons.... I was starting to just "like" them until my husband pretty much went "Wow" when he saw the photo of the tree of life cover.  He's a classically trained artist so when he's impressed, I listen.... of course his faves weren't the same ones I was drooling over (I like the dragonflies and peacocks myself) but it's nice to know I'm not crazy for having second thoughts and wanting my new little friend to have a special place to live!  My hubby was actually telling me to consider the velcro version but I'm a little miffed at the idea of wrecking my pretty skin!   

Btw... wish I could post pics.... off topic but any suggestions?

Just saw that you posted a thread I hadn't found.... thanks again!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> Thank you so much for your response, Cindy! I am leaning towards the Oberons.... I was starting to just "like" them until my husband pretty much went "Wow" when he saw the photo of the tree of life cover. He's a classically trained artist so when he's impressed, I listen.... of course his faves weren't the same ones I was drooling over (I like the dragonflies and peacocks myself) but it's nice to know I'm not crazy for having second thoughts and wanting my new little friend to have a special place to live! My hubby was actually telling me to consider the velcro version but I'm a little miffed at the idea of wrecking my pretty skin!
> 
> Btw... wish I could post pics.... off topic but any suggestions?
> 
> Just saw that you posted a thread I hadn't found.... thanks again!


You're welcome. The dragonfly and peacock covers are beautiful. My favorite is the one called Avenue of Trees, as it draws me into the scene in much the same way that a good book does. The AOT cover that I currentlynhave for my Kindle 2 only has the design in the front cover, but I thin it has been changed to a full pattern, covering both the front and the back covers.

As for the Velcro, I couldn't do that to my Kindle, either, even if it has a skin on it. I was under the impression that Oberon is phasing out it's covers with Velcro. That decision may have been changed, or maybe the Oberon people were only considering it.

Hope you enjoy looking at the photos of covers.


----------

